# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Zentrale Kondylenposition finden und reproduzieren...

## baugruen

mal wieder eine fachfrage: wenn ihr die zkp (zentrale kondylenposition) ermitteln sollt z.b. fr die herstellung einer teleskopprothese - wie geht ihr dabei vor, also wie gelangt ihr zu der zkp, die dann auch einigermaen reproduzierbar ist?
ich nehme meist einfach nur den unterkiefer mit daumen und zeigefinger in die hand und "wackele" halt eine weile lang leicht bis ich das gefhl habe, der patient ist entspannt und dann fhre ich ihn mehr oder weniger in die dann gegebene okklusion und registriere das dann als meine zkp. 
leider bin ich damit schon auf die nase gefallen, deshalb wollte ich mal hren, wie ihr so vorgeht und ob ihr eine bessere methode habt?!

----------


## anna1708

h? fr teleskope? wieso nimmst du nicht einfach ein stinknormales registrat in okklusion und gut ist? und berhaupt - wieso so ein drama um die zkp? ich brauchte es nur einmal, um eine michigan-schiene herzustellen, sonst noch nie...

----------


## baugruen

> h? fr teleskope? wieso nimmst du nicht einfach ein stinknormales registrat in okklusion und gut ist?


tja, habe im ober- und unterkiefer neue teleskope machen wollen und dafr alle sttzzonen auflsen mssen. laut (unserem) klinikstandard mssen wir die neue versorgung in der zkp bauen. tja, und der oberarzt hat halt bei der kontrolle eine "andere" zkp festgestellt als ich. dumm nur, dass ich dem patienten bereits schicke interimsprothesen gebastelt hatte. die im unterkiefer musste ich dann komplett neu machen und insgesamt wurde ich halt dafr zur sau gemacht, deswegen wollte ich mal horchen, ob jemand feine tipps fr mich hat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jan_mediklin

Kenne das Problem, aber dass es so eine Relevanz bei euch hat...
Ich hab mal bei einem Arzt gesehen, dass er dem Patienten etwas Wasser in den Mundboden gesplt hat und den Patienten dann aufgefordert hat, zu schlucken. So ist er dann in seine ZKP gekommen.

----------

